# 3 mamas waiting waiting



## marysutpassion (Apr 7, 2013)

I've got my 3 girls waiting on babies. I hate waiting !!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## marysutpassion (Apr 7, 2013)

My girls .. The 2 don't even look prego but I've felt the babies move when I grab them and utters starting to fill .. Hips all sunk in ... But everyone talks ligaments I can't feel "pencils" on the tail ... 

Mary Ellen single mama of 2 humans 3 year and 13 year old girls in Utah 
Goat mama of 6: 
Nessa -pygmy first time prego ; 
Shoshana the show goat -Nigerian dwarf - prego with tripplets; 
Doe-athy - Alpine/ Nigerian cross -first time prego ; 
Sparkle- Nigerian/pygmy cross- just had her first baby midnight 1/30/2014 : 
Shine - Nigerian/pygmy cross ;
Midnight - 3/4 pygmy 1/4 Nigerian buckling 


I bred my goats for milk and healthy lifestyle


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy kidding, try to not pull all your hair out while waiting.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## marysutpassion (Apr 7, 2013)

Anyone wanna guess the mix of bred doe-athy is ?? I was told Alpine Nigerian but I don't see either 

Sent from my QMV7A using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Not sure which doe is in question on breed.. The last pic looks half alpine to me.. As for the others not sure??


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She looks nd/alpine to me... happy kidding!


----------



## marysutpassion (Apr 7, 2013)

Miss Shoshana Had her triplets today  no signs of labor except she picked at her food and drank lots of water.. I fed everyone in their pens (since they are all a week over due Im just keeping them in their birthing pens) then cam back an hour and half later and she had just passed the after birth.. and had 3 little girls  So precious  I love their coloring


----------



## marysutpassion (Apr 7, 2013)

EEEEEEE .... Doe-arthy - our Alpine/ nigerian We just went to check on.... lost her mucous plug!! (its still hanging out of her!!) her eyes are blood shot and her milk bag is full and solid.. it will be a matter of hours now eeeeee another birth !!! I sooooo called she would be in the next 24 hours last night!!EEEEEEEEEE so excited!! and Im not missing this one!! Im gonna sit out in the 25 degree weather (she's in the garage so its probably a little warmer than that in there) until she gives birth!!) either way EEeeeeeee...


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

:wahoo: good luck! And also very cute pics of the triplets


----------



## marysutpassion (Apr 7, 2013)

Ohhh BTW a local Photography Student needed goats for a zodiac sign assignment for a project so I offered up my girls... heres how it turned out  Doe-arthy even got into the mix... (you can SO tell she's a FF LOL she is not a FAT prego at ALL!! LOL) BTW the black goat wanted to sleep the whole time so she wasnt in the shoot as much LOL


----------



## darlingfields (May 10, 2013)

they are very adorable and she did a good job on this pictures!


----------



## marysutpassion (Apr 7, 2013)

Doe-arthy had her little boy today  and he's a BIG boy ... bigger than all 3 triplets combined!! 

SO here' s the story: 
this is Doe's FF so her bag has never been full so she had hardly ANYTHING in her utters a majority of her pregnancy.. the past 2 weeks they have slightly filled. However yesterday morning I checked my girls and her utter was fine... then at noon it was 3 times the size it was in the morning!! I though OHHHH yeah!! she's kidding within the next 24 hours!! We had a freak Snowstorm blow in so I brought her into the garage goat pen to make sure if she gave birth in the night she was in a safe quiet place that was warmer than the open cold... 
First thing this morning my 13 year old daughter Kyra hollered downstairs at 6 am to tell me she lost her mucous plug.. I ran up the stairs and out the garage.. yep sure was  so she got to stay home from school today cause we knew this was gonna happen, Doe is her fav goat so she really wanted to be there for the birth! goo was coming out so we knew it was a matter of time... Because Doethy stayed in the garage last night and it was cold and cramped in the inside pen (its a 8x8 pen) and it was nice out by around 11:00 so i let her out in the dog run (it is 16x 16) while the weather was nice .. An hour later Kyra screams MOM COME QUICK THE HEAD IS OUT.. I ran outside .. the baby's head was out, he was breathing, even screamed a couple times, mama was pushing and pushing took me about 3 minutes to realize something was wrong I called my friend as I was running up the stairs so she got there just as I was beginning to panic.. It was the head without hooves (they are suppose to "dive out" hooves then head then body) .. Well he was stubborn and got stuck for about 20 mins... I pulled and pulled, let the baby suckle on my finger till help was coming, he was satisfied with that.. he just looked at me so confused but comforted by the suckling! ... Over all he looked around , was confused but breathing!! Yes still inside!! I finally got my hand in, untwisted his shoulder and pulled like the dickens and right as Michelle and Chris were coming around the corner in the back yard I yanked him out when mama Doe would push I'd try to pull him down, I tried getting my hand in, I couldn't get past his shoulders.. then I had the GENIUS idea to twist his shoulder... she contracted right when I did that and he popped out while I PULLED AND PULLED!! right into my lap was him, and all his fluid and sac... Right as all my help was coming around the corner (I called Dan the goat man, doc Bagley (the vet), Chris (my friend and the Animal control lady), and she brought Michelle (the lady who bought Midnight Our Jan 31st surprise baby and also works at animal control and is a good emergency animal person!)) I just wanted this guy to LIVE!! he was alive!! Thank goodness he was alive!!! So welcome to the world Hercules!! He will be going with Michelle in 6 weeks to become bffs with midnight (now named Zeus) .. When He was born he did NOT stand for about 25-30 mins.. it took a while to recover... I was scared his legs were deformed from the delivery.. but they worked out soon... and he stood and even nursed  Doe is SUCH a good mama!! 
After birth didn't pass Until I moved them inside Every time I made her walk it came out more... and once in the pen it fell of and she ate it (bleck...) little Hercules is a BIG BIG BOY!! Im glad hes ok and alive and that I got him out  
pics tomorrow .. IM going to bed.. I think Nessa IS getting ready to kid now! so I m gonna get some sleep .. But I wanted to share the birth story


----------



## marysutpassion (Apr 7, 2013)

Pictures of the birth  

Mary Ellen single mama of 2 humans 3 year and 13 year old girls in Utah 
Goat mama of 8: 
Nessa -pygmy first time prego ; 
Shoshana the show goat -Nigerian dwarf - delivered tripplets 3/23/14
(still unnamed but might go with Eden, Idina, and Megan ) 
Doe-athy - Alpine/ Nigerian cross -first time prego ; 
Sparkle- Nigerian/pygmy cross- just had her first baby midnight 1/30/2014 : 
Shine - Nigerian/pygmy cross ;


I bred my goats for milk and healthy lifestyle


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Aw congrats on your tripled doelings! Lucky! Glad it all worked out with the buckling too!


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Congrats on the very cute babies and new buckling, I love his coloring


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## marysutpassion (Apr 7, 2013)

Ahhhh the last one is certainly holding out !! She hasn't eaten in 4 days won't touch her feed ... Utter is full ..she's panting .. And looks dazed .. Eyes bloodshot .. Got everything What's the hang up ... No mucous .. That's the only missing piece ugggg


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Congrats on all your babies! They are cute  Good luck with the next one!


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Ah the wait....haha good luck!


----------



## marysutpassion (Apr 7, 2013)

Woo hoo last one last night


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

They are precious!!


----------



## marysutpassion (Apr 7, 2013)

The little Oreo


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pie!


----------

